# What shape mirror over fireplace?



## scottonfire1 (Nov 14, 2017)

The basement I KNOW needs a horizontal mirror BUT I don't know if on the wall with the star since it reflects the outside window or the moose poster since it will elongate the room. Would horizontal mirrors on both walls be overkill?

https://imgur.com/a/Bl7YA


----------



## scottonfire1 (Nov 14, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/CmwMd
https://imgur.com/a/G8gox


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Oval mirror.


ED


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

In my opinion (and you are asking for an opinion) a round/oval mirror would be "out of place" in the decor that you have.

I would suggest a large rectangular (horizontal) mirror with a narrow border in a color darker than the wood paneling, possibly in a "slate" color, to match the fire place surround.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would not put a mirror where it didn't look like it serves a purpose. That spot looks to high for me. Another angle to see the ceiling????
Huge round clock would look good there.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Although I love mirrors and have many, I don't envision a 
mirror in that space. A nice mantel clock on top of your mantel
would look a lot nicer in your room. 
Above the mantel clock you could put a painting as well,
or just do the mantel clock by its self.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Anything oval or round is softer, more peaceful and pleasing than square angles. More Feng Shui.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Anything oval or round is softer, more peaceful and pleasing than square angles. More Feng Shui.


What I said, just more words.

PPlace the OVAL laying horizontal, and get a soothing appearance on the harsh hearth.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Women always use more words. LOL


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Women always use more words. LOL


Ain't that the truth. :wink2:


----------



## dukes88 (Jan 10, 2018)

I think a painting is the better bet above that fireplace, but rectangle (horizontal) if you are going that direction.


----------



## Glitzywoman (Jan 24, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Although I love mirrors and have many, I don't envision a
> mirror in that space. A nice mantel clock on top of your mantel
> would look a lot nicer in your room.
> Above the mantel clock you could put a painting as well,
> or just do the mantel clock by its self.


I totally agree with a large clock or mantle clock. There are some very lovely clocks that would add dimension and color and create ambiance to your room.
Glitzywoman


----------



## GavinBell42 (Nov 4, 2017)

I would go with a rectangle mirror where the sides will line up with lines below it so measure the features below and find a mirror the same size. I would avoid a round or oval mirror.


----------

